# Freebsd unresponsive/laggy running apache



## Ronaldr (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello All,

Im having some serious issues with my freebsd/apache setup, 

Apache seems to fill up with sending reply requests and it just climbs and climbs and no pages will serve.

This all seemed to happen fairly recently and appears to be getting worse. any suggestions on how to limit the requests or troubleshoot this problem ?

I've attached a screenshot of the apache status

I have noticed that logging in threw ssh is extremely slow as well as any thing I do... Until i turn off apache, then everything is fine.


----------



## anomie (Nov 10, 2009)

Anything interesting in Apache's error log?


----------



## Ronaldr (Nov 10, 2009)

looking at the http-errors I see alot of file does not exist for pictures, but they are occuring about once a hour on like 30 different websites


----------



## dh (Nov 10, 2009)

Perhaps you're swapping? You can verify that with *pstat -T*. If so, find out what makes apache consume that much memory. Although it may be some other service too, that apache/website uses indirectly like mysql server for example.


----------

